
Ask HN: Good tool for “mind mapping” projects? - sps7
Does anybody have a good tool in mind for mind mapping projects? Other than draw.io, something where you can create a mind map or flow chart of sorts to try and ideate for an engineering project.
======
dinakazakevich
xMind is the tool I prefer for mindmapping
[https://www.xmind.net/](https://www.xmind.net/)

They have a xMind8 (older) and xMindZEN (latest) versions I use the free
subscription of xMind8 and I'm exteremely satisfied. I setup the sync using
iCloud on my iPhone and I can access and view my mindmaps from anywhere. The
only downside is it won't allow collaboration

For collaboration across the team I use Mindomo
[https://www.mindomo.com/](https://www.mindomo.com/) team subscription, not as
great as xMind but it does its job alright!

------
mtmail
[https://www.jumproot.com/](https://www.jumproot.com/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20903273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20903273)
lists some alternatives)

------
58x14
Lucidchart has served our teams well and it has robust integrations/data
automation, and a ton of templates to help if you’re like me and struggle to
begin.

------
meagher
[https://kinopio.club/](https://kinopio.club/)

------
fbrncci
I started using xmind recently for that purpose and think its pretty good.

------
dyeje
Miro and Mural are popular for this.

------
Venkatesh10
Roam research

